# Digital SlR



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Looking to purchase a digital slr.

I know a fair few of you on here are into your photography.

Budget is about Â£1000-Â£1500.

Dont really want to go over this as i'm about to spend a very silly amount of money on a digital video camera.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Looking to purchase a digital slr.
> 
> Budget is about Â£1000-Â£1500.


That's a fair chunk of money these days .... the Crop Sensor DSLR world is your oyster 

For that amount of money I would stick to either Nikon or Canon,
you will get a great body and an excellent lens or two.

Go and handle them at a real shop, see what models feel right to you and then ask the forum again.

But if you have never had a DSLR before, you MAY get better results
from a much cheaper outfit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

HighTT said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Looking to purchase a digital slr.
> ...


I looked at a Nikon yesterday, and i'm going to have a look at a Canon on tuesday.

I've currently got a samsung thats not a bad camera, but i've started taking a lot of photos for a project i'm working on, and the quality is'nt that good, neither are my photography skills.

I think if i had a better camera i'd make more of it.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

I purchased a Canon EOS 400d just before xmas. I'd never used a digital SLR before.

I find the functions easy to work your way around and the menu easy to navigate. Even on full auto it takes good pics but you really need to make use of the functions.

I had the kit lens...18-55mm and went out and bought a 18-200 sigma lens to start me off. Oh and a tripod is a must!!

The kind gents of this forum provided me with some tips when I wanted to take pics on the New Year London meet...you may find some of these helpful

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=104392

Matt


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I started out as a complete novice 8 months ago. So if you are, my advice is to go Nikon D40, D40X or Cannon which ever you feel is the one that your hands are at home with. I have the Nikon D40 I then added to my Kit Lens with a 70-300mm VR (Lens of the year) Sigma 17-35mm f2.8 (big wide angle) then a Sigma 150 mm Macro (life size close ups) SB40 Flash. All in all about Â£1450. If you are not going to print out prints bigger then A3 then the Nixon D40 is more then capable. If you so desire at a later date you need to upgrade your Camera quite easy and you still have all the lenses, as all those listed above will work with all Nikon bodies. 
More info here

http://www.cameralabs.com/reviews/NikonD40/page7.shtml


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I had the kit lens...18-55mm and went out and bought a 18-200 sigma lens to start me off. Oh and a tripod is a must

Not with VR lenses


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Hilly10, can you help me use my D40 better?
I'm a complete novice and picked a used one up to get myself into SLR world.

I've read the manual, but can't get my head round when and how to use for more manual settings.

so any advice and basic tips would be great :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

You might find this usefull I did http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d40/us ... /index.htm

There is alot of trial and error. One tip when you have been out with the camera study your shots all the info shutter speed & aperture stops you can see where you have gone wrong. I now shoot a lot of my pictures in Manual, Shutter and aperture priority modes much more satisfying then full auto. The first thing to do is get to know shutter speeds I read a great Mag Digital Photo then practice, read your infos. One instance was an article in said mag about blurring wheels when shooting at a race track to give a look of movement, I followed the tips and after a few shots bingo. Another is to play with and get to know your camera go through the menus till you know them inside out. You never know every think but its great fun trying. I get great pleasure in printing out some of my pics one that stands out was Rosburg at F1 testing Silverstone last year. Just keep at it and it wll all make sense :wink:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> I had the kit lens...18-55mm and went out and bought a 18-200 sigma lens to start me off. Oh and a tripod is a must
> 
> Not with VR lenses


My sigma lens has optical stability... but for shooting in low light conditions with shutter speeds over say 5 seconds you *definately* need a tripod!!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

P1tse Another good place to glean information is AV forums in the digital camera section. If ever you get stuck those guys on there are brill and allways willing to put you right :wink:


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

The current 'hot' camera at that price point is the Sony Alpha 700 coupled with a 16-80 Zeiss lens, roughly Â£1250. Don't be put off by the fact that Sony are new in the SLR market, they intend messing with the big boys and the 700 beats Canon's latest offering, the 40D.

You could stretch your budget a bit more and have a look at the Nikon D300, but you will clean yourself out and you should keep some back for memory cards, tripod, filters etc.

Try the Sony first though!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

The first thing to get your head around is that the camera itself is the small part of the purchase. As a beginner (like me) I don't think you'll find much difference between the different camera bodies in either the Nikon or Canon ranges (unless you specifically prefer the way one handles).

I have a Canon 400d and a few lenses. If I was starting again I think I'd look at things differently. I went for the best value, feature packed body and then started adding lenses. I should have thought about what kind of photography I wanted to do most, and looked at the different lenses offered by the two manufacturers at my price point.

For instance, after I bought mine I noticed that Nikon do a 18-200mm VR (image stabilisation lens). This would probably have been an ideal catch-all lens for me, but because I chose Canon, it's too late.

There's no subject for research. Read reviews, choose the lenses you want and then add a body according to budget.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

The Sony is proberly a good Camera but lens choice is ltd. Nikon and Cannon have a hell of lot of lenses along with Sigma HSM also to choose from, and as Carlos said the camera is a small part of the cost. I would steer clear from the likes of the D300 its not for the novice and with respect you (yourself) will not get any better shots with it plus its Â£1300 body only not much left for Lenses and kit. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Definitely put your money into lenses and other 'extras' like a good flash unit, tripod etc.

I've got a 430EX flash, a 50mm 1.4f "portrait" lens, and the standard 17-55mm Canon 'kit' lens at the moment. Results from the 50mm are heaps better than the lens which came with the body.

I've got a Canon 100mm 2.8 Macro on order, then my next plan is to replace the 'kit' lens with something with a bit of length, and possibly a final (hehehehe) lens which is much wider (in the 10mm-17mm) bracket.

With lenses, you are paying for the optical quality, clarity of image and the amount of light each lens will let through to the sensor. The pace of change in this market is much slower than camera bodies.

All of this I currently bolt onto a 400D body, but am making sure that any lens I buy will perform equally well on a 'better' (newer) body as well.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Hilly10 said:


> You might find this usefull I did http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d40/us ... /index.htm


thanks

i'll give it read.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Major Problem said:


> The current 'hot' camera at that price point is the Sony Alpha 700 coupled with a 16-80 Zeiss lens, roughly Â£1250. Don't be put off by the fact that Sony are new in the SLR market, they intend messing with the big boys and the 700 beats Canon's latest offering, the 40D.
> 
> You could stretch your budget a bit more and have a look at the Nikon D300, but you will clean yourself out and you should keep some back for memory cards, tripod, filters etc.
> 
> Try the Sony first though!


I'll nip round to the Sony Centre on the enterprise zone this afternoon to have a look.

Thanks everyone, never thought about sony.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Bear in mind that the Canon 450D has just been announced and it quite a lot better in spec than the 400D, and also not far off the spec of the 40D Canon, actually better in some areas.

So I would wait a couple of weeks for reviews of this new 450D to come out and maybe get one of those.

Nick


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Nem said:


> Bear in mind that the Canon 450D has just been announced and it quite a lot better in spec than the 400D, and also not far off the spec of the 40D Canon, actually better in some areas.
> 
> So I would wait a couple of weeks for reviews of this new 450D to come out and maybe get one of those.
> 
> Nick


Most surprisingly it uses SD cards, not CF  :?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Nikon D80 with 28-135
70-300 VR lens
SB-800 flash

That should get you started!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

John C said:


> Nikon D80 with 28-135
> 70-300 VR lens
> SB-800 flash
> 
> That should get you started!


Sound choice :wink:


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

I've just read the spec for the Canon 450D. Hold off buying for a month and wait to see if the spec is true, cos if so it looks as though it will be a winner - 12MP, digic processor (so liveview too), sensor cleaning, all for Â£599 with a kit lens?

If correct, Canon have shot themselves in the foot with the 40D as the 450D will only have a poorer fps rate and, probably, slightly cheaper build. :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Major Problem said:


> I've just read the spec for the Canon 450D. Hold off buying for a month and wait to see if the spec is true, cos if so it looks as though it will be a winner - 12MP, digic processor (so liveview too), sensor cleaning, all for Â£599 with a kit lens?
> 
> If correct, Canon have shot themselves in the foot with the 40D as the 450D will only have a poorer fps rate and, probably, slightly cheaper build. :?


Well, i nipped to the sony centre on the enterprise zone yesterday and the had nect to no stock of anything.
So, im looking at the nikon d80?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Major Problem said:
> 
> 
> > I've just read the spec for the Canon 450D. Hold off buying for a month and wait to see if the spec is true, cos if so it looks as though it will be a winner - 12MP, digic processor (so liveview too), sensor cleaning, all for Â£599 with a kit lens?
> ...


Really good camera. :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Major Problem said:


> I've just read the spec for the Canon 450D. Hold off buying for a month and wait to see if the spec is true, cos if so it looks as though it will be a winner - 12MP, digic processor (so liveview too), sensor cleaning, all for Â£599 with a kit lens?
> 
> If correct, Canon have shot themselves in the foot with the 40D as the 450D will only have a poorer fps rate and, probably, slightly cheaper build. :?


Well the spec is true, and the price must come in about Â£500 as it's still their bottom end or entry level product.

http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product ... /index.asp

Nick


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

PMA in Las Vegas starts at the end of this week .... it's THE showcase
for the photographic industry.

The D80 is an excellent camera but it's been out a LONG time in DSLR terms; they might announce its replacement or upgrade at the show.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

HighTT said:


> PMA in Las Vegas starts at the end of this week .... it's THE showcase
> for the photographic industry.
> 
> The D80 is an excellent camera but it's been out a LONG time in DSLR terms; they might announce its replacement or upgrade at the show.


http://gizmodo.com/349605/nikons-new-slr-leaked-the-d60


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

What to do eh? There is such a thing as having TOO MUCH CHOICE!! :lol:


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

for that sort of money, the new Pentax K20D is definitely worth considering. due out in a few months if you can wait.


----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

Before picking a camera, it's worth asking yourself what you will be using it for e.g. sports, family, wildlife, landscapes, portraits or just general stuff.

This will guide you as to the best overall kit to get i.e. body, lens, accessories etc.

Canon and Nikon are the best makes. Their cameras are excellent and you would be hard pushed to notice the difference in a Sony or Pentax etc. Most importantly Canon and Nikon lenses will easily outlive the camera body as they are nearly always backwards compatible. When you consider that you will most likely spend the most money on lenses this becomes a major consideration when buying and then later upgrading.

Chose the camera you like the feel of best. It's important to handle them before purchase.

For general all round use you wouldn't go wrong with:

Nikon D40X
18-200VR Lens
SB-800 flash
Velbon ultra maxi tripod
Circular polarising filter + skylight filter
Tamrac backpack case to carry it all in
Some good books to teach you how to use it
A good magazine subscription for ideas and tips

And you will still have some money to buy speciality lenses if required later.

Above all else, a camera is only as good as the person using it !!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Major Problem said:
> 
> 
> > I've just read the spec for the Canon 450D. Hold off buying for a month and wait to see if the spec is true, cos if so it looks as though it will be a winner - 12MP, digic processor (so liveview too), sensor cleaning, all for Â£599 with a kit lens?
> ...


I bought a D80 first week in Jan from here http://www.parkcameras.com/
Nikon had a Â£50 cash back offer at that time, not sure they still have it going on now. I then brough a couple of extra lenses in the states.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

I picked up a Nikon d80 yesterday at Jessops in Leeds.
Got myself a decent tripod, flash, bag, lens cloth and some memory.
All i have to do now is read that big manual. :lol:

Thanks to who everyone for your imput.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Well done you will not be disapointed. What kit lens comes with that. Are Nikon still doing the Â£60 cashback


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Hilly10 said:


> Well done you will not be disapointed. What kit lens comes with that. Are Nikon still doing the Â£60 cashback


I'll just go get the box. lol
I think i just missed the 60 quid cash back thing.

I'm going to take it down the horse yard this week and takes some pictures of our horses for the other half then get them printed onto canvas. Voila, Valentines present sorted.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Thats a good lens 18-135mm gets a good report :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Hilly10 said:


> Thats a good lens 18-135mm gets a good report :wink:


If i get some sun out down here over the next few days i'll be making some use of it.

I was nearly tempted by the Sony a700. Great camera with a lot of features, but decided to stick with the Nikon as i've not seen one bad report for it.


----------

